# American Legion Decries Failure to Prosecute 'Stolen Valor' Cases



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 24, 2009)

Just got an email from the American Legion with a link to this story in it.

http://burnpit.legion.org/2009/09/why-wont-the-us-attorney-for-co-prosecute-stolen-valor-act-cases/

Just as people pretend to be martial artists, some people feel the need to pretend to be military veterans, or actual veterans pretend to glory they never earned.

The 'Stolen Valor' Act was supposed to be used to prosecute people who claimed such military honors, but it appears that the new Attorney General is declining to prosecute such cases.
_
"Support the Troops,"_ right?  Right?  Is this just another lie from the Left?


----------



## Archangel M (Sep 24, 2009)

And some martial artists fake military records. Double Whammy there.


----------



## grydth (Sep 24, 2009)

Within the last week, though, I read a story of a Marine Sergeant who is facing court-martial for wearing phony decorations and other misconduct. That story cited 2 other cases where individuals in the military had been prosecuted and jailed.

I don't know what the AG is doing or not doing, but it would be a serious mistake for the frauds to think the legal coast is clear.

Too bad that those convicted of such things could not be sentenced to be sent to Iraq.... but then, the real heroes wouldn't want them around.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 24, 2009)

These people need to be investigated, tried and if found guilty, punished.


----------



## grydth (Sep 24, 2009)

They are disgusting and all should be exposed. Do all merit criminal prosecution? I can't say that. 

There's a variety of reasons why individuals do this...... some are so pathetic that having to go through the rest of life as themselves is the worst punishment imaginable. 

If some con man is making money or some politician is obtaining office via 'stolen valor.....toss 'em to the lawyers. But to make it a federal offense every time the town loser tells a military fish story after one too many at the VFW, that may be a bit much.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Sep 24, 2009)

grydth said:


> They are disgusting and all should be exposed. Do all merit criminal prosecution? I can't say that.



Quite so.



> If some con man is making money or some politician is obtaining office via 'stolen valor.....toss 'em to the lawyers. But to make it a federal offense every time the town loser tells a military fish story after one too many at the VFW, that may be a bit much.



I think this gets at the heart of the matter. There is no shortage of people to prosecute if one perceives all breaches of the same law to be equally heinous. Three-strikes laws have put people behind bars for stealing videos and pizza slices. Thank God, I'm not paying for that.

I'm not sure I buy what the article is selling. Penned by someone named MOTHAX -- no other byline or bio -- the article implies but does not provide evidence of stonewalling by the Federal Attorney and the FBI. This little passage is interesting...



> I spoke with the Special Agent, who happens to be a former Marine.  Now, let me interject that the FBI in Denver is a top notch outfit, as proven just this weekend by them arresting 3 men on terrorism related charges.



Hmmm. Investigate terror suspects or bust some schmuck who's impersonating a veteran? Perhaps a little caveat emptor needs to be practised here. Shouldn't individuals or organizations who are inviting vets to speak check credentials?

I can appreciate the strong protective feelings Americans have about their veterans. It would seem to me that those seeking to hear from veterans might check more carefully. Duncan/Strandlof told people the story they wanted to hear so badly, nobody checked.


----------

